# Sol Melia Vacation Club



## matejka (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone else dealing with trying to terminate timeshares with the Sol Melia Vacation Club?

My mom got scammed into a "vacation club membership" last spring, and we believed everything they told us until this year when we tried to book and realized that pretty much everything they told us was a bunch of lies.

Have been researching a lot and almost got scammed again with givebacktimeshare.com, but lucky I followed my gut instinct and told my mom not to comply with their $6000 upfront fee!

Does anyone know of any interest in this timeshare?  Do you think it would be difficult to "give away"? At this point, we just want to be rid of it...

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## matejka (Aug 26, 2012)

I am not a fake or a scammer  

I really need some help!  If anyone has any suggestions, please!


----------



## legalfee (Aug 27, 2012)

You may want to try posting in the Buying, Selling, Renting section.


----------



## OlgaNYC (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm interested in Club Melia membership.  Please let me know if your mom still wants to get rid of it. Thanks!


----------



## matejka (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes we still want to get it rid of it.


----------



## OlgaNYC (Jan 5, 2013)

matejka said:


> Yes we still want to get it rid of it.



I just sent you a private message


----------



## OlgaNYC (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Matejka,

I've not heard back from you - did you get my PM?  

I don't want to post my contact info in the open forum, but I'm still very much interested in taking over a Club Melia contract.  

Thanks,
Olga


----------



## matejka (Jan 8, 2013)

Olga, I have sent you an email to the email you requested 

Please let me know if there is anything else you need/want.

Thanks 
Matty


----------



## creole-translation (Feb 16, 2013)

matejka said:


> Anyone else dealing with trying to terminate timeshares with the Sol Melia Vacation Club?
> 
> My mom got scammed into a "vacation club membership" last spring, and we believed everything they told us until this year when we tried to book and realized that pretty much everything they told us was a bunch of lies.
> 
> ...



Well, I bought myself a timeshare and paid $6000 upfront. I went to the Dominican Republic and the sales person made the presentation using French and Creole translation At the time of signing, all perperword was in English. I trusted him and a lot of the things that Bernard Seid said was a lie. I disputed a year of membership with my credit card company American Express and they refunded me the amount of over $9,000. I am still trying to dispute the down payment.
Uou might want to give it a shot with your bank to see. You can visit my blog of Club Melia scam for furtehr deails. Good luck


----------

